# Can You say .... 238 LED Flashlight?



## Cornelia_Hiker (Aug 5, 2009)

The 100's and 109's have been around for a couple of years...saw this big honkin' 238 LED flashlight this morning in the Heartland America catalog. How big will they get?

http://www.heartlandamerica.com/bro...7919-924D-410A-A79D-8E1D07C1088E&BC=S&DL=SEH1


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 5, 2009)

Bigger does not equal brighter though.. I would take a light with 3 luxeon star IIIs or 3 CREE XR-e's before I would that!


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey I hear ya but more "bulbs" DOES equal more light.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 5, 2009)

fewer bulbs and a better reflector would accomplish the same thing!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 6, 2009)

*More bulbs = more battery drain*



Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Hey I hear ya but more "bulbs" DOES equal more light.



Although a LED bulb may last 10K hours, I've found that the MORE BULBS = LESS BATTERY LIFE. I agree with another's comment, _"I would take a light with 3 luxeon star IIIs or 3 CREE XR-e's before I would that!"_


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 9, 2009)

Try one of these. One LED, great battery life & just as bright as stink! Like a pocket spot. You will not be disappointed. 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._101594_325007000_325000000_325007000_325-7-0


----------

